# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  زیست حنیف عظیمی یا آرام فر؟

## Cristiano

سلام از بین این دو تا دبیر کدومشون بهتر درس میده؟

----------


## Zahra77

عمارلو

----------


## sami7

*دی وی دی زیست فقط عمارلو
اونم برا فصلایی مث ژنتیک یا شارش خوبه
*

----------


## Cristiano

> عمارلو


من بین این دو تا گفتم عمارلو نظام جدیدم مگه انلاین جایی درس میده؟

----------


## idealist

> سلام از بین این دو تا دبیر کدومشون بهتر درس میده؟


*آرامفر*

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام از بین این دو تا دبیر کدومشون بهتر درس میده؟


ارامفر خوب نیست

----------


## مهرشید

Up

----------


## ParYaT

هیچ کدوم :/
عمارلو

----------


## Brave

حنیف عظیمی

----------


## hamed_habibi

برو سراغ حنیف عظیمی بعضیا رو خدا بهشون حال میده میکشه بالا اما سواد زیادی ندارن  ارامفرم فقط خدا کشونده بالا...حنیف حرف نداره

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi




برو سراغ حنیف عظیمی بعضیا رو خدا بهشون حال میده میکشه بالا اما سواد زیادی ندارن  ارامفرم فقط خدا کشونده بالا...حنیف حرف نداره


نه اینطور نیست،آرامفر خوبه 
حنیفی رو ندیدم ولی مباحثی که آرامفر درس داده خیلی خوب متوجه شدم*

----------


## Qaradagh

استاد عظیمی

----------


## Moana

حنیف عظیمی.من اصلا تدریس آرامفرو متوجه نمیشم

----------

